# suche gute Witschafssimulation



## JonnyBee (19. September 2012)

hey Leute ich suche eine gute Wirtschaftssimulation, habt ihr nen paar Vorschläge? am besten nen Game was man auch Online zocken kann.
bitte keine Facebook spiele sondern etwas richtiges


früher gabs so tolle spiele wie Öl imperium oder Transport tycoon und hau mich tot was noch alles irgendwie sowas in der art was spaß macht
danke sehr


----------



## Arosk (19. September 2012)

Industriegigant hab ich früher immer gerne gespielt, aber weder der erste noch der zweite Teil laufen auf XP (mit einer Nividia, mit einer AMD gehts) und auf Windows 7 laufen sie allgemein nicht.


----------



## ego1899 (19. September 2012)

Naja ich finde Cities XL 2012 ziemlich nett, aber weiß nich ob das wirklich genau das is was du suchst... Is halt Städtebau und keine reine Wirtschaftssimulation...


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (19. September 2012)

Wenn du bis Februar 2013 warten kannst, würde ich dir SimCity 5 nahelegen


----------



## JonnyBee (19. September 2012)

ah ok aber zur zeit ist nix was halbwegs aktuell ist?


----------



## BloodyEyeX (19. September 2012)

Diablo 3  








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=roVrVO9C8qQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






Industriegigant war damals mein Favorit.


----------



## spectrumizer (19. September 2012)

Transport Tycoon gibt's heute immernoch. Nennt sich OpenTTD, hat auch Multiplayer.


----------



## Davatar (19. September 2012)

Wenn Du Dich mal ans Aktiengeschäft wagen möchtest, aber kein Geld dafür übrig hast, gibts verschiedene Aktien-Simulationen mit fiktiven Aktien aber echten Aktienkursen:
http://www.informunity.de/boersensimulation
http://www.börsensim.de/
http://boersenspiel.faz.net/
http://www.mastertraders.de/
http://www.depotking.de/

Alle Links sind aus diesem Thread. Kann Dir also nicht versprechen, dass die Spiele was taugen, da ich sie selbst nie gespielt hab.


----------



## Theopa (20. September 2012)

Arosk schrieb:


> Industriegigant hab ich früher immer gerne gespielt, aber weder der erste noch der zweite Teil laufen auf XP (mit einer Nividia, mit einer AMD gehts) und auf Windows 7 laufen sie allgemein nicht.



Hmm, jetzt weiß ich endlich wieso IG2 nicht mehr läuft, hätte ich mir doch keine Nvidia besorgen sollen


----------



## eMJay (21. September 2012)

IG2 gibt es in einer Version die auf Windows 7 usw. läuft aber diese Seite darf ich hier nicht nennen 
egal ob ATI ode Nvidia


----------



## Fremder123 (21. September 2012)

Hier ein paar Links, die vielleicht hilfreich sind:

Spieledatenbank der Gamestar mit Schwerpunkt WiSim

Auswahl der 99 besten WiSims bei PC Games Hardware

Amazon-Auflistung zum Thema WiSim mit Kaufpreisen

Viel Spaß beim schmökern, sollte sich ja was finden.


----------



## Doofkatze (21. September 2012)

Wenn du ein einsteigerunfreundliches mittelalterliches Spiel haben willst, empfehle ich Die Gilde (1) aus 2002. Geht nicht online, ist auch ein wenig verbuggt (wovon man lange Zeit nichts merkt), aber es war eine der besten Wirtschaftssimulationen überhaupt, da das Spiel eine gewisse Tiefe mitbrachte.

Die Gilde 2 legte leider mehr Wert auf den Charakter und die Interaktion mit anderen Charakteren und konnte mich nicht so fesseln. Die Gilde 1 spiele ich aber noch bis heute.

Grundgeschichte: Als 16jähriger "Kaufmann" (im Sinne von Besitzer eines neuen Unternehmens) startet man, lässt seine Angestellten Dinge herstellen (oder grausame Dinge tun), bringt diese Sachen dann zum Marktplatz (per Karren hinschicken) und kann diese dann verkaufen, wenn es sich lohnt bzw. wenn man kurz vor der Überschuldung steht (und dann in den Schuldenturm kommt). 
Mit der Zeit erwirtschaftet man dann Gewinne und kann so das Gebäude erweitern, sich fortbilden, sowohl im Beruf als auch in den SoftSkills (Handel, Handwerkskunst ...) oder auch neue Gebäude bauen lassen, die man dann selbst führt oder aber an einen Meister abgibt.

Desweiteren kann (und sollte) man eine Familie gründen, damit die Dynastie auch in der nächsten Generation überlebt und sich in die Politik einmischen und dort Besoldung je nach Rang in der Politik erhalten.

Viele Möglichkeiten, leider anfangs mangels wirkliches Tutorial noch sehr undurchschaubar, aber irgendwann verbringt man Tage damit, Runde für Runde zu erleben, seine computergesteuerten Dynastien zu unterjochen und beliebt zu werden, während man sein Handelsimperium weiter ausbaut, weitere Berufe lernt und somit weitere Unternehmen leiten kann, noch mehr Geld macht und noch mächtiger wird, später eine Villa bauen kann, einen Landsitz errichtet und als Richter Immunität erhält und trotz fiesester Aktionen (Gebäude von Gegne äääh Mitbürgern mit der Kanone im Schloss ... umbauen :>) nicht angeklagt werden kann, während man aber umgedreht jeden Taschendieb zum Tode verurteilt 


Atmosphärisch absolut top, wie schon geschrieben einsteigerunfreundlich, Grafik nach 2002 natürlich leicht veraltet (wenn auch immer noch brauchbar) und ein wenig süchtig machend.


----------



## Schrottinator (21. September 2012)

Es kam glaube letzen Monat oder vorletzten Port Royale 3 raus


----------

